# Dog: The Best Friend of Livestock Farmers



## FarmGuru (Sep 9, 2011)

Dear All
I have written an article by myself   for the first time and posted here

http://pakagri.blogspot.com/2011/09/dog-best-friend-of-livestock-farmers.html

Please read and give feedback for improvement

PS : I am not native english speaker so u might find grammar mistakes


----------



## Goatherd (Sep 10, 2011)

For someone who's first language isn't English, you did a fine job.  Thank you for the information.


----------



## terrilhb (Sep 10, 2011)

That was fantastic. You did a great job.


----------



## FarmGuru (Sep 10, 2011)

terrilhb said:
			
		

> That was fantastic. You did a great job.


Thank you for support.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Sep 10, 2011)

Good job!


----------



## FarmGuru (Sep 11, 2011)

Thank you Everyone . Esp those who wrote me and took time to improve it


----------



## elevan (Sep 11, 2011)

A very nice article.  As you stated there are some minor grammatical missteps but it reads smoothly and is well thought out.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 11, 2011)

I thought it was very informative.  Especially what's needed when you look at a herding dog vs a guarding dog.  Thank you for this bit of knowledge.

Sorry for my manners but better late than never. 

 from New Jersey.


----------

